# Should I get a bird?



## Meow (Nov 19, 2015)

Hello! 
My name is Echo, and I am almost 13 years old. I am shy and quiet, but my friends know I am an amazing weirdo.
I have strait As and I'm in advanced classes. 
I play soccer and volleyball, and I'm very active.
I live in a house, and have enough time to care for a bird. I am leaning toward cockatiel, but am unsure. I want a bird I can hold and cuddle. I also have a cat, but she is de-clawed. My mom had birds as a child, but for some reason doesn't want me to get one. I will keep mentioning it to her. I have done TONS of research, and I'm going to a pet place to see and hold some birds in a week or so. I have a strong conmection with animals, and I'm going to be a veterinarian when I am older.
Advice? Thanks for any help.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi Echo  Welcome to Talk Budgies!

Pretty name, by the way 

If you're considering a bird you'd like to "cuddle", your options might be slim. Cockatiels are generally more "pettable", although birds usually don't like to be petted, like a cat or a dog. 

You mentioned you have a cat--would you be prepared to house the bird in a room with a closed door at all times, or have a "cat only" part of the house while still giving both pets attention? Cats are natural predators, and regardless of their temperament, and even though she has no claws, a wayward swipe through the cage bars can easily injure a bird. 
Also, it sounds like although you have time to care for him/her, birds are just as social as dogs and need frequent company. If not, would you have space for two birds? 

I think that if you read over this and feel confident you can provide these conditions for your new little friend, you should go for it! Cockatiels tend to be more "clingy", and budgies can bond very well with humans as well but aren't as clingy as tiels. 

Feel free to ask any and all questions--we're here to help!
Good luck, and let us know what you decide :wave:


----------



## Impeckable (May 11, 2013)

Hi Echo
:welcome: to the forum.
It is good to hear you have done loads of research with regard to getting a bird, that shows you are a responsable person.
I agree 100% with Star's post but I would also like to add this, are you aware how long a bird can live, my first budgie lived for 18 years, I've no doubt that your cat loves cuddles and attention but they are very independant animals, in captivity birds are solely reliant on us and as I say they can if well looked after live for many years.
You are undoubtedly a very clever person, your grades show that, but can you give your time and attention to a bird in lets say 4 years, I am not trying to talk you out of getting a bird but I do need you to realise that by getting a bird you have a responsibility to it for (hopefully) many years.
Pete


----------



## Meow (Nov 19, 2015)

Thank you for answering, I love the replies. I agree with most of this, however, if I were to get a bird I wouldn't want to wait four years. I understand that they live quite long, but I still am highly considering one. I will consider your responses when I go to the pet store to look at their birds, and hold them. (I'm not going to buy any yet, I have to be 100 percent sure I'm ready.) also, when I was quite young, my uncle owned a cockatiel that my mom's parents gave to him. I don't remember him, but I still feel a connection. (I know, I sound a bit crazy)
Thanks again.


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Hi Echo...welcome to talk budgies...

I can only share my experience for you to consider. I have four English budgies that were all hand raised and pretty tame when they came to me. None of them were ever enthused about being petted or scratched, and even though some budgies do enjoy that, it seem's most don't. After putting the four together as a flock, and enjoying watching them with each other, I decided to get a bird that I could bond with, and opted for a hand raised cockatiel. He was young and had a lot of human interaction when I got him, and we became fast friend's. He loves having his head, and face rubbed and scratched, and riding on my shoulder...

I did have a rehomed, and a store bought tiel years ago, and neither were as friendly. I would recommend finding a good breeder, that hand raises/socializes their bird's, and get them young, whether it be a budgie or a tiel...


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi and :welcome: to Talk Budgies!

I'm glad you are doing your research prior to getting a bird (of any sort).

I agree with Star -- most budgies are not hold, cuddle, petting types of birds.

I'd personally suggest you hold off getting a bird for now. Having a cat and a bird really isn't the best combination -- you have to be very careful never to allow your cat in the room where the bird is. We've had multiple members who accidentally left a door open and then ended up with a tragedy. 

You have a lot to look forward to with middle school and high school. You are active now and that is only going to increase as time goes by. Those years are filled with all kinds of new and exciting things and you may find that the time you have to devote to a feathered friend is much more limited than you now expect.

To familiarize yourself with the forums, please take the time to read through all of the How To Guides, the FAQs and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
You'll find most of your basic questions are answered after you've read through all of them.

TalkBudgies.com Rules and Guidelines
How-To Guides - Talk Budgies Forums
Frequently Asked Questions: Talk Budgies Forums - FAQ
List of Stickies - Talk Budgies Forums

http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html 
http://talkbudgies.com/emergency-room/225585-my-birdy-first-aid-kit.html
http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/102714-quarantine-really-important.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-info-[articles]/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
Essentials to a Great Cage-Talk Budgies Forums

Helpful Links - Talk Budgies Forums
Budgie Articles Forum - Talk Budgies Forums

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

All photos entered in any forum contest must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment.

Examples Of Pictures To Post And Not Post - Talk Budgies Forums
http://talkbudgies.com/mutations-ge...king-mutation-gender-identification-help.html

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

Best wishes in making a wise decision for your circumstances! :hug:

:wave:*


----------



## LittleFeather (Nov 5, 2015)

Echo....you have received lots of good advice and have many things to think about. Going to a pet store to learn more is good start but beware of the "impulse urge" to bring one home that day. 

I owned a pair of Cockatiels in the past and they were so much fun and very loving. One down side that affected me was that they are very dusty birds. They leave a talcum-like powder all over everything. You would have to be diligent at cleaning your room. I had to rehome mine because their dander caused me to have some breathing problems that even an air filter didn't take care of. 

And having one bird home alone all day can be hard on the Cockatiel. They are social birds and do best with at least another bird for companionship. One would be very lonely left home all by himself. 

I have given you more to think about but considering everything is a must before bringing home a bird. Especially with a cat in the house. 

My Daughter is a Veterinarian also. Good luck with your dream. It is a hard road to become one but if you are determined you will make it! 

Good Luck with your decision!!


----------



## Meow (Nov 19, 2015)

Thank you! All these replies are wonderful! Again, I will consider all of your advice. If I didn't have a cat, I would probably have a bird by now, but that is one of the few things holding me back. Thanks again, and have a wonderful day! 
Jonah- thanks, I will if I get a cockatiel. :3
Little feather- ok, thank you!


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Quite a few years back I had a cockatiel as a pet. He came from a breeder and my Dad picked her out. I'm not sure if she was hand raised but I don't think she was but she did become curious and friendly with me and enjoyed head scratches and attention like that. 

In the case of either budgie or cockatiel, you must remember that they can be noisy. I share a room with 6 budgies and when they're all chattering at once, there's quite a noise. I find the noise tolerable (I don't like it when they sqwawk and they don't mind that I don't care for it, lol) and if there's a show I want to watch, I put my headphones on to listen as they will chatter throughout it otherwise.


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Lots of good advice already given, so not much that I could add...
I will say, however, that it's a good idea to make sure your mom agrees with your decision as you won't always be able to care for your bird alone. So, if mom doesn't want a bird, it will be tough on all of you.
I also agree that with your school and activities, a single bird would be very lonely. And birds are not happy alone.
I wish you all the best *


----------



## Meow (Nov 19, 2015)

Thanks! All advice is greatly appreciated. :3


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Hi Echo, I must say you lead a very full life for your age. Have you considered perhaps volunteering or helping out at a shelter or refuse for abandoned birds? These establishments always need help and you could then be getting the experience and feel for different breeds at the same time. Having a cat and bird together is risky even though your cat is declawed, birds are very highly strung and scare easily also A cat has saliva that is toxic to birds. Keep on weighing up your situation and as Dee recommended please listen to your parents.


----------



## Meow (Nov 19, 2015)

Thank you Pretty Boy, I might do that. I don't know if there is any near to me is the problem. I volunteer at a local animal shelter over the summer, and also go to a kennel sometimes to help out. Anyway, thanks again.


----------



## Impeckable (May 11, 2013)

Meow said:


> Thank you Pretty Boy, I might do that. I don't know if there is any near to me is the problem. I volunteer at a local animal shelter over the summer, and also go to a kennel sometimes to help out. Anyway, thanks again.


This may be helpful to you http://r.search.yahoo.com/_ylt=A9mS...com/Iowa/RK=0/RS=zVt.B2O3JIIPliaZla13g8zlCzM-


----------



## Meow (Nov 19, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## Meow (Nov 19, 2015)

Pretty Boy- thanks! My mom said that I could volunteer at a bird place if I want. 
Impeckable- Thanks, it helped me find a bird shelter to volunteer at.
Yay! My mom said I could maybe get a bird. My grandma is on my side luckily, since she has a bird and has owned a cockatiel. I'm in a good mood today. :3


----------



## Sheather (Oct 21, 2014)

Hello Echo, I would just like to give my two cents; we have two cats currently living with us and I have fourteen birds. Neither of our cats has ever shown aggressive interest in any of the birds or tried to get them in their cages because they never learned to hunt as kittens and don't even known a bird is technically prey - the only thing they know to hunt are cat toys and the only thing they recgonzie as food comes from a bag or a can.  They sometimes like to go up and sniff the birds through the cage, but that is the extent of their interest. While some cats definitely are predatory, some are generally pretty bird-safe - as long as the bird and the cat aren't allowed to be loose together unsupervised of course! If you can keep the bird in say, a bedroom away from the cat, until you can determine whether or not the cat is going to be a problem, I would think you'd be able to keep both pets just fine. I've always had a wide variety of animals - dogs and cats and rats and mice and birds and fish - often all together - and nobody has ever eaten anyone. It's just something you have to be careful about. 

I wouldn't recommend a cockatel or a larger parrot to a beginner your age however. They are very needy animals, and generally I think they should be kept in pairs or groups. However, if you could find a hand-fed baby budgie, I think you'd find it would be a really good pet like you're looking for. Now true, some don't like to be pet, but some love it - and your chances are a lot better with a hand-fed baby than a petshop budgie who is afraid of you. Even if he doesn't, a tame budgie is a great pet, playful and fun, and they love to play and sit on your shoulder and in your hair - and hand-raised budgies are often great talkers! Budgies that aren't socialized as babies can be super hard to tame, and I wouldn't recommend one like that from a pet shop because it may discourage you. Look for a breeder.


----------



## Meow (Nov 19, 2015)

Sheather- thanks. I have been looking for breeders, just because everybody says that that they are cheaper and tamer, but I'm unsure if I want a budgie. I am going to my mom's friends house soon to meet her cockatiel, and I am hopefully going to somebody else's house to meet their budgies. Yay! My cat was born a farm cat, my grandma has tons of farm cats. We picked her out, and she isn't a cuddly or wants much attention cat. But one time we put her in the garage, and my dad caught a mouse (live) and put it in front of her. She had no clue what to do with it, her food, like you said, is from a bag. Thanks.
All opinions and thoughts appreciated.


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*I have been lurking on this thread for a bit, and congrats on your quest for a bird.

I must say though, along the cat lines, I too have a declawed cat, and she is scared to death of my flock. HOWEVER, I NEVER, ever let her in the bedroom when we have the birds out. And she's never allowed in our bedroom/birdroom unsupervised, and is never allowed withing 1 1/2-2 feet of the cages. Cats are extremely fast with their reactions and reflexes. Hence the popular phrase: cat-like reflexes. A cat can easily reach through the bars and grab you bird, and that can be painful, but physically, and mentally. Or it could end with devastating consequences. It's just not a good idea to have a cat in any kind of striking distance of your birds. I know in my heart, and in my head, that my Jewel won't attack them. BUT, there is ALWAYS that chance, and I'm not willing to bet my birds' lives on that. Please do not allow you cats to be around your birds.*


----------



## Meow (Nov 19, 2015)

Jean20057- I agree. I would never let them be alone together, or let my bird out when my cat is able to come into my room. Thanks!


----------



## NormH (Oct 22, 2015)

Meow said:


> Sheather- thanks. I have been looking for breeders, just because everybody says that that they are cheaper and tamer, but I'm unsure if I want a budgie. I am going to my mom's friends house soon to meet her cockatiel, and I am hopefully going to somebody else's house to meet their budgies. Yay! My cat was born a farm cat, my grandma has tons of farm cats. We picked her out, and she isn't a cuddly or wants much attention cat. But one time we put her in the garage, and my dad caught a mouse (live) and put it in front of her. She had no clue what to do with it, her food, like you said, is from a bag. Thanks.
> All opinions and thoughts appreciated.


It's not always about feeding the cat's hunger. It's a natural instinct for a cat to stalk. We had cats growing up and they often brought us little "dead thing" gifts. Even if the cat couldn't get to the budgie while in the cage, it would certainly frighten the bird. Something you don't want to do.


----------

